# In need of advice and support currently having my 12th missed miscarriage



## Leanian (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi to all

I am new to ff my name is Leanne and I am 34 years of age, I will try and keep this as short and sweet as possible

I am currently going through my 12th missed miscarriage, I have had all the nhs blood tests which have all been normal, apart from 2 of my miscarriages they have been normal karyotype male/female, one was found to have trisomy 19 which I believe is rare. I was referred to st marys in 2011 and was found to have a raised teg and also a large septum which was removed. I was told to take 150mg aspirin from bfp, again had another missed miscarriage although I have a feeling that this lil one may have also been a chromosome problem as betas were low/slow to rise. I have also seen mr  at Harley street privately and had bloods for nk cells which apparently are high, I was given a treatment plan which consisted of aspirin 75mg, vit d 3, pregnacare plus omega 2 prior to conception, then 25mg of prednisolone from ovulation and to carry on if bfp. I have had 2 failed pregnancys on this however the 1st was a trisomy so steroids or not I don't think that little one really had a chance. my last pregnancy was looking very promising, good betas and scans all measuring on time seen hb at 6 +3 and was scanned at 7 +6 and again no hb  . I plan to see prof Quenby after ovulation for a biopsy as I want to make sure that I have a need for steroids?? at the moment I am not convinced as this pregnancy has not developed any futher than some of my others. All my lossess are around 6-7 weeks.

Any advice would be much appreciated, as you can imagine after 12 I feel I am never going to fulfil my dream of becoming  a parent

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Leanne,

I am really sorry for all your losses. I have just been referred to st Mary's after losing twins - my fourth miscarriage. I cycled with argc who are big on immunes. Post under the immunes section too as a lady called agate may be able to advise further.

I'm assuming you have had all tests done being with the drs you have been under? Sperm dna fragmentation, karotyping etc?! Infection testing?

I am about to do infection testing with serum as another test to cross off my list. 

Please do not give up hope, you are getting pregnant you just need to find something that works for you.
Did you get referred to prof quenby or did you go private as I was looking into seeing her too.

Xx


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Have you have intrapilids or ivig treatment for immunes?! 

I was on 10mg prednisolone and my clinic were unsure on whether to increase, decrease of change steroids however next time I'm being out on dexamethasone. 

Unfortunately it is a trial and error basis which doesn't help when we are the ones suffering. Xx


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry for the spelling!!! My iPhone!!!... Honest!!


Also I've had tests following Erpc which shows no chromosomal abnormalities but since the loss of twins I've found I had infections. My dr thinks my immunes flare up on pregnancy.

He did say chromosomal abnormalities are common. There is a thread on pgd where they test embryos?! 
May be worth considering?! X


----------



## Leanian (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi sweetpea

I have all nhs tests and they were all negative. I was referred to st marys in 2011 who found a raised teg and also had a septum which was removed by them. I had two further m/c's after that but beta hcg were low/slow to rise on both occasions, one had triosmy 19 so was never gonna make it  the other I passed at home after being treated horrendously at the local hospital, so would never know with that one. I seen mr ******* at Harley street London who said I high nk cells and prescribed 25mg of prednisolone from ovulation, I had problems getting pregnant on them. I have a new partner now since my other mc's this is my first to him, bless he has been amazing. Everything was going so well this time betas were good, scans measuring on time until 7 + 6 and no hb again. I am awaiting cytogenetics from this one and plan to go and see prof quenby for uterine biopsy  if I need the steroids as this pregnancy did not go any further than some of my others were I have seen h/b then non a week later, all my losses have been around 6-7 weeks 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Just wanted to say sorry for your losses, you must be so strong to even attempt to try and cope. I hope you get to the bottom of what's causing them, it must be so hard x


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Nhs tests for karotyping but certain things they do not. I've had all recurrent with local hospital and also paid privately. I am trying st Mary's for teg test but not sure if that will do me any good. I'm focusing more now on infection.

With miscarriages you are either looking at immunes, infection, blood clotting disorders or chromosomal abnormalities. 

have you tried argc who are great for immunes or dr gorgy who offers alternative treatment and tests?

There is a wealth of information on here which may help and hopefully other ladies will offer advice. 

Xx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Do you conceive naturally?
You need to see hla matches because your losses could be attributed to the body resistance to your embryos.  also, check blood clotting, blood flow to uterus and if you do the ivf, you could check the embryo pgd. I guess your tsh levels are ok as well as insuline resistance


----------



## Leanian (Nov 19, 2012)

sweetpea: I haven't tried dr gorgy or argc, I live in the northeast so London is about a 600 mile round trip.
xx
Hi cosmopolitan

I do conceive naturally, I seem to very fertile and normally conceive in about 3-4 cycles, I have nk cells tested which they say was high, I have posted these in the immune section as im not sure. I have had clotting checked at st marys and have a slightly raised teg, the only thing I haven't tried is the heparin injections xxxxx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Do you conceive naturally?
You need to see hla matches because your losses could be attributed to the body resistance to your embryos.  also, check blood clotting, blood flow to uterus and if you do the ivf, you could check the embryo pgd. I guess your tsh levels are ok as well as insuline resistance


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Apart from heparin or clexane, you might need neupogen since you don't have a problem conceiving but staying pregnant.


----------



## Leanian (Nov 19, 2012)

hi

what is neupogen xxx


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you had your thyroid checked ? 

Perhaps Agate may have suggestions....

Sorry for your losses


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

It's a medication that supresses your immune system so that it would not turn against the embryos. Please google it and read.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

It's a medication that supresses your immune system so that it would not turn against the embryos. Please google it and read.


----------



## mb2512cat (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your losses. I've hardly been able to cope with what I've gone through, let alone 12 m/cs. I have no advice, just sympathy. I'm glad you've ruled out what I have, BT, as that frequently causes multiple m/cs. I hope you find out what is causing your losses and you get some good news soon.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Leanian.

Oh, I just don't have the words. I am so sorry to hear you are going through this. I can´t imagine what you are going through.

There is a "Pregnancy, Stillbirth & Neonatal loss" section ~ CLICK HERE, hopefully the ladies there can suggest something, and perhaps check out the "Investigations & Immunology" section ~ CLICK HERE, the moderator there, Agate has a great knowledge of immune testing.

I hope the doctors can find something to help you.

Sue


----------

